# Blocks after Christmas?



## Murray12 (Jan 28, 2016)

Christmas was good at my warehouse with tons of high priced blocks. Hoping this will continue but today zero blocks available. 

Think they will continue to give us blocks? Or back to pre black Friday with no blocks?


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I got Reserve blocks all week of course it's regular price but at least I got some


----------



## Murray12 (Jan 28, 2016)

I got nothing but I don't regularly get reserved blocks. 

I am in Massachusetts and can accept from 3 different warehouses and see zero blocks.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Well figure that (at least for Logistics, not counting Prime) today's deliveries would be for stuff ordered on Christmas Eve or Day, and trucked into the depot early this morning. I did some browsing on Amazon and every Prime item I looked at had first delivery date as Wednesday (pay for next day) with 2-day promised by Friday. Basically their entire logistics pipeline is empty as of Sunday night and it will take 24 hours to prime the pump (pun intended).


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Logistics is all same day delivery blocks for today in my area. Back to normal on Wednesday. Vans don't even work today.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Prime Now is slow out here plus I know they gave a lot of drivers a lot of reserves this week.

I expect it to pick up for NYE & then slow down again until people get back from vacay.


----------

